# The puppies have arrived!



## telsmith1

11 Pups arrived this morning. 7 girls and 4 boys.

Video of Puppies Birth Day 3/28/07 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## john72kcc

*Puppies*

*WOW, 11 is great. My favorite age is about 4 or 5 weeks, that is when they start to really look like goldens and their personalities really come out, all those cute little beasts running around all over the place*
*Congratulations*


----------



## cubbysan

Thanks for sharing. I have never seen video of them that young before. Amazing!


----------



## DelmarvaGold

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lego&Jacub

oh wow! She IS full of milk!!! lol! I can't get over how much noise the puppies make... I'd have thought they'd be really quiet at such a tiny age. Learn something new each and every day!!

Thanks for the vid!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Oh Becky that's wonderful!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Brittany

Wow....nice sized litter! I hadn't realized pups made so much noise! It's really cute. My dad says at that age they look like apple fritters.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Like everyone else said, I had no idea such lil baby wrigglies made so much noise!

Momma looks so proud. Thanks for sharing the video, cant wait to watch them grow.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

OMG I just watched the video... awwww... even my old dog was jumping up at those sounds. I LOVE those sounds... awww... I want babies!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Congratulations! Hope they're all healthy and live long happy lives with wonderful families...


----------



## HovawartMom

WHOA!LOTS OF BABIES!.
Anyone from this forum,getting a baby of yours?.


----------



## Selena

Oh they are so sweet!!!!! I miss having Lacey's litters around making all that noise.I thought she had big litters her last litter was 10. 5 boy's 5 girls.
congrats...mama looks so good for just having all those little ones.I cant wait to watch them grow!!


----------



## GoldenPaws2

aaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwww they are so beauitful congrats to momma and you it looks like she is saying thank god that's over with they are sooo sweet


----------



## RickGibbs

Aw man, I wish I could have one....

Mom looks worn out.....was it a long morning?


----------



## cosmomom

They are so sweet! Momma looks proud.


----------



## KatzNK9

OMG! Sooooooooooo cute! Thanks so much for sharing your babies with us! Oh, I'm sooooooooooooo jealous!

They were born on my Ozzy's 1st birthday! Wooohoooo! Congratulations!


----------



## threegoldengirls

The babies and momma are just so adorable! Congratulations!! My son lives about a half an hour from you, I wish we were going up there in a month so I could have a look at those beautiful babies!


----------



## kra

Outstanding golden litter! Thanks for shraing the clip with us here.


----------



## BonnieKotara

That was great, I want dibs the lil whimper boy thats on her leg. Boy are they loud. Good luck trying to sleep tonight. If I had not watched that I would have never known how newborns act.


----------



## kra

I just shared this clip with Teddy, he was shocked at how loud the golden pups are! I was quick to point out to him >>>"When you guys are on a school field trip and are hungry and the bus stops at a McChoke & Puke once you guys are in the front door you are just as loud, sometimes much worse!" <<<


----------



## Heidi36oh

There to cute for words...I want all of them..never knew they made all that noise. Mommy looks very proud .


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom

They are precious! And very loud! It sounds like a room-full of human babies crying. It's no wonder the mommies take a break whenever they can.


----------



## Dslats

wow....... what a big litter. glad they were all healthy. they are very noisy too!! did you give them names yet?

Debbie & mason


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Congratulations!! Gosh...they are SO SWEET....and just sound like little "Bee's"!! Just Precious...and Mommy looks so very proud of them! I can't wait to see them grow....


----------



## monomer

That is soooo cool seeing new born pups. I just saw this very thing this past Sunday... I went to visit a Golden Retriever breeder on Sunday to inspect her kennels and nursery and to get acquainted with her lines... but when I arrived there was a litter being born in the nursery, this had been going on all morning and I was there in time to see the last two puppies being born (out of a litter of 10). It was much like the video here except that there were a few more 'wet' ones and the crying wasn't yet up to a fevered pitch.

I really enjoyed that video... thanks!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Are you getting a new pup?


----------



## monomer

Yes... 'coughed up' the deposit on Sunday... Just couldn't resist all those new born pups... and the sire was soooo sweet (in fact, all her dogs were sweeties) and the dam was showing to be a calm and excellent momma.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Oh wow, congrats!!! When do we get details, photos, pedigrees, etc?


----------



## monomer

I could link up to the pedigrees of the sire and dam but I don't actually have the time right this minute... 'she' is from show lines...yes, its a female as yet to be selected (we get fourth pick as three out of the six females are already spoken for).


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Awww, adorable- whenever you have time!  Congrats again... how exciting!


----------



## marshab1

I finally got to see the video...so sweet. I too never would have guessed they were so loud.


----------



## monomer

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Oh wow, congrats!!! When do we get details, photos, pedigrees, etc?


Here are the sire and dam's pedigrees...
But I don't want to hi-jack telsmith1's thread here, so I'll start one later on when it gets closer to the time.

Telsmith1... I hope we get to see more puppy videos as these little ones get older... like on a weekly basis!
Also I 'stole' your picture of the 'two modest cats sunbathing' to use as my desktop... now that's a funny picture!


----------



## Tahnee GR

Congratulations, Monomer-nice pedigrees! And I see the sire has the new non-competitive CCA (Certificate of Conformation Assessment) from the GRCA. This is a great new program on a lot of levels, and one of them is that it allows people who breed but who do not wish to compete in conformation to receive a non-competitive, written assessment of their dog against the standard. If the dog meets the basics of the standard, as determined by 3 objective "judges"-experienced Golden people in several aspects of competition, including AKC licensed judges-it receives a Certificate. You generally have the opportunity to earn a Certificate at one event also.

The Golden Retriever Club of America

It is also a good way for a competitive person to receive an objective assessment of their dog, including a written evaluation of their dog.

More and more clubs are holding these as companions to other events, such as shows, WC/WCX tests, hunt tests, etc.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

monomer said:


> Here are the sire and dam's pedigrees...
> But I don't want to hi-jack telsmith1's thread here, so I'll start one later on when it gets closer to the time.
> 
> Telsmith1... I hope we get to see more puppy videos as these little ones get older... like on a weekly basis!
> Also I 'stole' your picture of the 'two modest cats sunbathing' to use as my desktop... now that's a funny picture!



Nice!! Any plans to show and compete?


----------



## monomer

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Nice!! Any plans to show and compete?


None... we just want a Golden with some 'peace-of-mind' that her odds for health issues in the future will be rather small, as there are no absolute guarantees, this was what we felt was the best route to go.

TahneeGR, thanks for that piece of info, it was interesting as I was not really aware of the all the purpose(s) of the CCA. I believe the reason the breeder did it was because Howie is such a sweet, mellow-fellow... I mean he's one big sweetheart, a real lover. The breeder told me she knew she would have a problem winning with him in the ring because evidently the judges like to pick dogs who are really "up" in attitude... and Howie just was a big, sweet lug. However, unlike the judges, that's part of what won me over... plus, I was told, both he and Kate do actually retrieve.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

That's cool- I just wondered  She will be the beauty of the block for sure, along with her big brother.


----------

